# Coffee in Prague



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Ok, you well travelled lot - any recommendations for coffee shops in Prague?

Thanks


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

StuartS said:


> Ok, you well travelled lot - any recommendations for coffee shops in Prague?
> 
> Thanks


A choice from 43 any good for you? That's only 4 per day for 10 days and fit the spare 3 around 3 of those days. A bloomin' good trip to Prague.


----------

